
ImpuestoCorrecto (YC W18) Built TurboTax for Latin America Without Code - leeale10
https://airdev.co/post/impuesto-correcto-tackles-the-universal-pain-of-filing-taxes-1526331100099x574466958642005950
======
aleein
I use Bubble everyday for my work developing web apps. While there are many
limitations, it’s been surprisingly flexible and has been able to support most
my needs

